# soundcheck on Miles



## groundie (Feb 7, 2008)

would appreciate your input on this:

after recent upgrades (most notably home-assembled speakers),
i've been enjoying listening to my cd collection all over again.
then, just the other day,
i put on Miles Davis "Someday My Prince Will Come" ADD 40947 and
on track 2 ("Old Folks"), i heard what i initially thought was static or hissing.
now i'm certain it is the drummer doing his sweeping with brushes
and it does not sound musical to me.
i hear it as background noise or static.

if you have that cd, please give it a listen and tell me if it sounds
like a musical instrument on your system.
i'm just wondering is it the recording or is it my system or is it my ears?
or all of the above.
:huh:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't have that CD, but I'm sure someone around here does.


----------

